# V23.2 vs 646.3x



## kewing (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All.

I am hoping for a definitive answer regarding when it is appropriate to use each of these codes.

I know that 646.3x is used when the patient is pregnant and has had 3 or more consecutive sAb's.  That is not a problem.  Which code is supposed to be used, though, if the patient has had one or two sAb's or non-consecutive sAb's?  Faye Brown specifically says that V23.2 is not to be used for current pregnancy (which makes no sense to me, either.  Can someone explain?)  So then should I be looking at V23.49?

Any guidance and references on this subject would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## kewing (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know who Faye Brown is, but ICD-9 states V23.2 is 'preg w/ hx of AB', which means current pregnancy; and further describes the code as 'pregnancy w/ h/o conditions classifiable to 634-638'. I use this in a case like you describe, a history of SAB but not as many as 3 consecutive.


----------

